
Writing a forth interpreter from scratch [pdf] - joubert
http://www.sifflez.org/lectures/ASE/C3.pdf
======
osullivj
Glad to see undergrads are still being taught how to build up a Forth system
from scratch in asm. Back in 1983 I ported an 8080 FIG Forth [1] impl to the
Camputers Lynx. The Lynx was Z80 based, but Z80 is a superset of 8080. I had
to rip out all the CP/M IO and replace with INT calls into the Lynx ROM. I had
no assembler, so had to hand assemble all my IO code. Getting the JMPs right
was the trickiest bit! It was a great learning experience.

[1] [http://www.forth.org/fig-forth/fig-
forth_8080_ver_11.pdf](http://www.forth.org/fig-forth/fig-
forth_8080_ver_11.pdf)

